# Checked out my a local Pekiti Tersia school



## MSTCNC (Oct 26, 2006)

My friend Danny from work takes Brazillian JuiJitsu (Gracie) at a MMA school out in Newark, DE. The school also teaches Pekiti Tersia (Tortal Family as taught by Tuhon Leo T. Gaje) and Muay Thai boxing...

Danny and I have discussed the FMA's several times while on break at work... so my friend was kind enough to asked his Instructor, Mr. Allen Sachetti of Sachetti's Mixed Martial Arts, if he could bring me in as a guest so that we could both get some exposure to the PT method up close and personal. Mr. Sanchtti was most kind to extend his welcome to me as his quest!

Monday nights I attend classes at Cebu West where I train in Modern Arnis and Balintawak... and several other styles (both in and outside of CW). The following night Sanchetti's MMA offers their PT Stick & Knife class... and they just added a PT class on Thursdays devoted entirely to Filipino Dumpag...

Tuesdays' PT class started out with a solid warm up of footwork drills, and knee and elbow work (with footwork)... this got the blood churning right off! The rest of the 90-minute class focused on a few different mano-mano techniques against a knife... and a mix of other things that came up during the discussion...

We both had a great time... although I could see that Danny was somewhat dewildered with using training blades... and the end result(s) of most PT attacks!

All in all, for a $25 mat fee, it looks like a great place to train every once in a while! And, if I decided to stay for a BJJ class or two every now and then, it's only $40 for both classes. All of the prices go down with a 1-year Membership...

I know that Dok was looking for a PT school... although this might be a bit far (On Route 896 just inside the DE/MD border) for week-night classes... they do offer one PT semiinar on the weekend a month...

Mr. Sachetti teacher, Grand Tuhon Leo T. Gaje, was last at the school to teach this past September (2006)... and Mr. Sachetti was overheard discussing his upsoming trip to the PI this December...

So, looks like authentic Pekiti Tersia in DE... at least from a novice to the FMA's point-of-view. In any event, check out their website... and stop by for a free class! If you feel like pampering yourself some... they even have a special two-week PT, BJJ, AND Muay Thai intro package for only $30!!! :ultracool

Hope everyone enjoyed this little review... I have a few others back-logged to get added into the MT content... keep your eyes open!

Yours in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## dok (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks for the review n report MSTCND - and I do appreciate you keepin me in mind  !  

This weekend I'll begin training in a form of Eskrima, and I'm greatly lookin forward to it.  true enough - DE is a bit far off for weeknight courses (I think google maps says I can make it there in exactly 2 hours and 3 minutes ;P)  - with the PKT class at 7 that would be um, a bit touch and go after work.  I'll definitely keep the monthly seminars in mind - always good to broaden ones horizons .


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the review!  Glad you had a good time.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2006)

It's a great system! I have a little experience with the related Dekiti Tirsia Siradas system.


----------

